# Baptize vs. Sprinkle



## Randy (May 24, 2005)

Ok I am Baptist and we "DUNK" but does anybody know why the Methodists "SPRINKLE"?


----------



## revrandyf (May 24, 2005)

Methodist don't just sprinkle.  We immerse, pour or sprinkle.  The reason...the amount of water is not important.  The water is not what is doing anything...it's God.  That is the same reason we don't "re-baptize" people.  In the Methodist understanding of baptism, it's not about what the person being baptized does or doesn't do or even what they believe.  It's what God does and God doesn't need to redo anything He does.  Blessings to all


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 24, 2005)

All in all, baptism is symbolic of one being "buried in Christ and raised to walk in the newness of life" and it is also a new Christian's first public display of obedience.  I agree with RevRandy, it shouldn't matter in what church you have been baptised.  But I will argue that it does matter what one believes when they are baptised (if we are talking about the same thing).  If one has not been truly "born again" before baptism, the only thing baptism does is get them wet.
Scriptually speaking, I don't believe there are any exmples of anyone being baptised by sprinkling.


----------



## Lead Poison (May 24, 2005)

Yep, what David Mills said.


----------



## PWalls (May 25, 2005)

I am Baptist also. I agree with David. Don't find any scriptural support for anything short of a full immersion.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

When the lord saved my soul he saved it all, there fore when I was baptized as a sign that I had separated myself from the world my whole self was baptized just like my soul.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 25, 2005)

Well said Branch!


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2005)

I was not trying to start an arguement over which was right just why one does one and the other does not.  My secretary actually asked me the question and I told her I bet I could find out in a few minutes which I did.  (You guys always have the answers.)  She asked me the question because we were talking about a recent tragedy that happend here.  Apparently a kid fell in a baptisim pool in a local church and drowned.  (I think the article is in the "living" section of the AJC today). So we got to talking about why the pool was full and nobody was watching.  Apparently some churches keep the pool full for baptisims at any time while some fill the pool for a group of "recently" saved people.  A sad event and worth a prayer for the family burrying the child today.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

Was not trying to argue just respond. And that is a sad thing to hear.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 25, 2005)

Randy you are right about arguing a little water or a lot of water won't save a soul..but it only takes a drop of BLOOD.
We have an outdoor baptisim pool at our church we only fill it a day before we are going to use it so the heater can get the water warm, anyway  at Bible school year before last we caught some kids wakling on the cover. Full or not they could've been hurt or killed so we put a metal cover with fastners at the bottom even if they get on it it'll hold them up.


----------



## PWalls (May 25, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I was not trying to start an arguement over which was right just why one does one and the other does not.  My secretary actually asked me the question and I told her I bet I could find out in a few minutes which I did.  (You guys always have the answers.)  She asked me the question because we were talking about a recent tragedy that happend here.  Apparently a kid fell in a baptisim pool in a local church and drowned.  (I think the article is in the "living" section of the AJC today). So we got to talking about why the pool was full and nobody was watching.  Apparently some churches keep the pool full for baptisims at any time while some fill the pool for a group of "recently" saved people.  A sad event and worth a prayer for the family burrying the child today.



Prayer sent.

Our church's pool is under the choir so it is covered all the time. It is filled the day before the event and the heaters turned on. Unfortunately, in my baptism, the heaters didn't work properly and me and the pastor had a rough time in that cold water.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 25, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Prayer sent.
> 
> Our church's pool is under the choir so it is covered all the time. It is filled the day before the event and the heaters turned on. Unfortunately, in my baptism, the heaters didn't work properly and me and the pastor had a rough time in that cold water.


Our pastor gets one of the deacons to help him with Baptisings and one April a man was to be Baptised and even though the heaters were not working he still wanted to go through with it and he wanted me to help. I thought I was going to freeze after we got out of the pool and were shaking hands.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

Well where we baptize you cannot have heaters installed. We baptize in local creeks and its hard to get the electrical to work on water that will not be still.


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2005)

We use a creek as well. Prayers are sent for the family that lost the child. May God Bless.


----------



## Grover Willis (May 30, 2005)

David Mills said:
			
		

> All in all, baptism is symbolic of one being "buried in Christ and raised to walk in the newness of life" and it is also a new Christian's first public display of obedience.  I agree with RevRandy, it shouldn't matter in what church you have been baptised.  But I will argue that it does matter what one believes when they are baptised (if we are talking about the same thing).  If one has not been truly "born again" before baptism, the only thing baptism does is get them wet.
> Scriptually speaking, I don't believe there are any exmples of anyone being baptised by sprinkling.



There is no examples of anybody being dunked in a heated pool either.  I don't think that it matters the method how, but just that it is done with the right heart.  This is just my thoughts .....


----------



## red tail (May 30, 2005)

I don't think it matters If you are dunked or spinkeled or nothing at all. I believe that it is a cometment between you and God. I do think that making it public is important but not nesisary to recieve forgivness from the Lord.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 30, 2005)

I think the question should be, where the baptism rituals came from and how Yocanam Ben Cohen ( John son Of The Priest ) "The Baptist" performed it,

Baptism was a Jewish Ritual called "Mitzvah", there were many reasons for the Mitzvahs, but the word said John Performed the one for purification of sins.

The Person to be baptised would stand in front of the witness ,who would place his hand over the head and pronounce a prayer or blessing ,the person will then bend his knees and submerge completley under the water under his own strength, the baptism practice by the Church today is similar but not 100% accurate, The first church continued to practice it till around 400 AD, then the catholics introduce the sprinkling.


----------



## leroy (May 30, 2005)

Some Churches want to do away with it all together because it might make some feel awkward.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 30, 2005)

As far as that goes, prayer makes some feel awkward.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 30, 2005)

As far as feeling goes, they play no role in the church, if it did some will remove God altogether.
What matters is what the Bible says, "If you believe in Christ and are Baptised ,you are saved":


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jun 7, 2005)

David Mills said:
			
		

> As far as that goes, prayer makes some feel awkward.



i dont want to get deeply envolved in this discussion because this topic can get heated. but if someone felt awkward about prayer they need to get on their knees and make sure they got what they needed


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 6, 2005)

John the Baptist baptised Jesus in the Jordan River by immersion. That's good enough for me.


----------



## labman (Dec 6, 2005)

I believe baptism is an outward sign that you have accepted christ as your lord and savior. It's a symbol to others that you have been saved, I don't think if you never have been baptised you wont go to heaven. I would like to see some scripture on it. I am Baptist and we do baptise under water. I found the scripture Mark 16 15-16 He that believeth and is Baptized shall be saved.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 6, 2005)

Luke 23:39-43, Acts 11:15-18 and Ephesians 2:8-10.  Was the saved thief baptized?  Is baptism by the Holy Spirit alone enough for our salvation?  Is faith alone the answer for salvation?  

For me it doesn’t matter the road you take….just get to the destination (Heaven).


----------



## PWalls (Dec 6, 2005)

Headshot said:
			
		

> Luke 23:39-43, Acts 11:15-18 and Ephesians 2:8-10.  Was the saved thief baptized?  Is baptism by the Holy Spirit alone enough for our salvation?  Is faith alone the answer for salvation?
> 
> For me it doesn’t matter the road you take….just get to the destination (Heaven).



There is only one way to get to Heaven. That is through Jesus Christ. No other "roads" will get you there.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 6, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> There is only one way to get to Heaven. That is through Jesus Christ. No other "roads" will get you there.


Amen brother.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> There is only one way to get to Heaven. That is through Jesus Christ. No other "roads" will get you there.



Say on.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 6, 2005)

Headshot said:
			
		

> For me it doesn’t matter the road you take….just get to the destination (Heaven).



The 'road' I was referring to is the method of baptism --- sprinkle or immersion.........you must first believe to be saved.   I didn't want you to think there is another way to be saved.

Headshot


----------



## Gator1679 (Dec 6, 2005)

The word Baptism in the original language translates baptizo, which is the word for submersion. If you submerse something you are putting it totally under the water. Hence the dunking all the way.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 6, 2005)

Water baptism is symbolic of our dying with Christ.   We are buried in water.    How this ever came to be 'sprinkling' I can't understand!

Bandy


----------



## Gator1679 (Dec 6, 2005)

"Buried the old man, raised in the newness of life."  Bandersnatch, I think the way it ever became sprinkling, is because man felt the need in doing it their way. Plus I feel like a lot of differences in certain church ordinances like baptism are simply a way to define denominations. Nevertheless, what a novel idea it would be to do it the way Jesus did. Wow, if the Son of God thought that He should be baptized (hebrew: submerged) than seems like that would be a good mode for us.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 7, 2005)

Headshot said:
			
		

> The 'road' I was referring to is the method of baptism --- sprinkle or immersion.........you must first believe to be saved.   I didn't want you to think there is another way to be saved.
> 
> Headshot


Gald you cleared that up. For me anyway.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 8, 2005)

Headshot said:
			
		

> The 'road' I was referring to is the method of baptism --- sprinkle or immersion.........you must first believe to be saved.   I didn't want you to think there is another way to be saved.
> 
> Headshot



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## reylamb (Dec 9, 2005)

Was the thief on the cross saved and now in Heaven, or was he going to be in "Abraham's bossom"?  It does make for an interesting theological discussion.

However, the practice of sprinkling came about as a symbolic annointing as was the practice of annointing God's chosen leaders in the Old Testament.

The New Testament is clear on submersion or sprinkling.


----------



## leroy (Dec 9, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> Was the thief on the cross saved and now in Heaven, or was he going to be in "Abraham's bossom"?  It does make for an interesting theological discussion.
> 
> However, the practice of sprinkling came about as a symbolic annointing as was the practice of annointing God's chosen leaders in the Old Testament.
> 
> The New Testament is clear on submersion or sprinkling.




Jesus told him today you will be with me in paridise


----------



## reylamb (Dec 10, 2005)

leroy said:
			
		

> Jesus told him today you will be with me in paridise


But is Paradise Heaven?


----------



## leroy (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe that is where Jesus is so yes i believe that he was talking of Heaven


----------

